# Umbau: Aus 26 mach 69...



## katinka22 (31. März 2010)

Es ist so weit. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich beschlossen mich endgültig von meiner Federgabel zu trennen (ok, sie darf dann irgendeine Wand schmücken ).
Nochmal ein kleiner Blick zurück, so sah es noch bis gestern aus:





Ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre lang wirklich alles getan um mich mit ihr anzufreunden: anderer Vorbau, unterschiedliche Winkel, verschiedene Lenker, Federweg von 100mm auf 80mm gekürzt, mit mehr oder weniger Druck gefahren,... es hat alles nix genutzt, ich fühl mich mit Starrgabel (d.h. mit dem Rennrad) einfach wohler.
Da das Rennrad aber auf Dauer im Gelände auch leidet (außerdem haben die Look-Pedale eine ausgesprochen lausige Selbstreinigungsfunktion ) bekommt das MTB jetzt ne 28'' Trekkinggabel und ein 29'' Laufrad verpasst.
Die Gabel hab ich auch schon, hab ich gestern schon abgeschliffen und grundiert, heute kommt noch die Farbe (natürlich weiß).





Ok, ist jetzt vielleicht nicht die schönste und für den Rahmen vielleicht auch etwas zu zierlich, aber da wir sie noch hatten passte sie ganz gut ins Studentenbudget. 
Tja, und der Rest liegt jetzt seit gestern bei mir im Zimmer und bettelt quasi darum wieder zusammengebaut zu werden:





Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Gabel mit dem Laufrad passt, d.h. ich warte ganz sehnsüchtig auf die Pakete von Rose und Bike-Mailorder um dann endlich auch das Laufrad bauen zu können und die erste Testrunde zu fahren.
Irgendwie bin ich noch aufgeregter als vor der letzten Diplomprüfung...

So, das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden .


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (31. März 2010)

Hi!

Merkwürdiges/Interessantes Projekt was du dir da ausgedacht hast 

Bist du dir sicher, dass das neue Laufrad nicht am Unterrohr streift und das die Bremse passt?
Wieso wurde es ein 29" Laufrad für eine 28" Gabel?
Wie groß ist die Einbauhöhe der neuen Gabel, passt die Geometrie noch? 

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katinka22 (31. März 2010)

Also, 29'' ist eigentlich wie 28'' (gleiche Felge), aber die Reifen sind dicker als bei nem Rennrad oder Treckingrad. Bei mir soll ein Ralphi in 2,25 rauf. Das mit den Bremsen haut also hin und ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es mit dem Rahmen auch klappt. Die Gabel hat ne Einbauhöhe von 42cm (entspricht der einer SID), passt also zur Geo vom Rahmen, der auf 80mm ausgelegt ist. Die Recon baut zwar noch etwas höher, aber dafür ist ja auch das Laufrad jetzt größer. Ich hoffe und bete, dass alles klappt .


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

Starrgabel finde ich  
Ich habe mir so manches Mal eine gewünscht - und dann im Singlespeed eine verbaut! Fette NN mit wenig Druck montiert (2 Bar) und ab ging´s auf den Singletrail... Das Fazit: Genial! Ein echter Mehrwert in Sachen Fahrtechnik. Gut, es geht deutlich langsamer voran, weil ungefedert nun mal die Traktion leidet, aber wir BikerInnen der ersten Stunde haben starr angefangen und werden starr enden...


----------



## lucie (1. April 2010)

> Ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre lang wirklich alles getan um mich mit ihr anzufreunden: anderer Vorbau, unterschiedliche Winkel, verschiedene Lenker, Federweg von 100mm auf 80mm gekürzt, mit mehr oder weniger Druck gefahren,... es hat alles nix genutzt, ich fühl mich mit Starrgabel (d.h. mit dem Rennrad) einfach wohler.
> Da das Rennrad aber auf Dauer im Gelände auch leidet (außerdem haben die Look-Pedale eine ausgesprochen lausige Selbstreinigungsfunktion ) bekommt das MTB jetzt ne 28'' Trekkinggabel und ein 29'' Laufrad verpasst.
> Die Gabel hab ich auch schon, hab ich gestern schon abgeschliffen und grundiert, heute kommt noch die Farbe (natürlich weiß).



Warum verbaust du keine 26" Starrgabel mit identischer Einbauhöhe der Trekkinggabel? Da hättest Du kein neues Laufrad für vorn benötigt und keine Probleme mit der Geo. Außerdem gibt es Starrgabeln, die extra für semiintegrierte Steuersätze (wie bei Deinem Cube) ausgelegt sind. Sähe etwas harmonischer am Bike aus.
Ansonsten ist gegen Starrgabel natürlich nichts einzuwenden, fährt sich wirklich direkter.

Grüße


----------



## lucie (1. April 2010)

Ach ja, und ob ein 2,25 RR durch die Gabel paßt, wäre auch noch wichtig.
Je nach Bauhöhe und -breite könnte es Probleme mit Schleifen an Gabelbrücke und/oder Gabelholmen geben. Trekkinggabeln bauen ja schmaler!


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2010)

Also, ein klassisches MTB mit Starrgabel hab ich schon als Singlespeed, allerdings mit Rennlenker, weil ich damit weniger Schmerzen hab und mich auch irgendwie sonst sehr wohl damit fühle. 
Das Projekt 69er hab ich deshalb gestartet, weil mich die positiven Eigenschaften der großen Laufräder (mehr Laufruhe, etc.) sehr interessiert haben, ich mir aber grad kein echtes 29er leisten kann. So ist es eben ein Kompromiss.
Ob das mit der Gabel und den Reifen klappt, wer ich bald sehen, ich hab nämlich grad 2 Pakete bekommen . Eines hat nicht mal durch meine (zugegebenermaßen recht schmale Zimmertür) gepasst, so dass ich es im Flur auspacken musste (ok, da waren jetzt auch nicht nur Sachen für mich drin):

Felge: Mavic A119 (wird später noch gegen was schöneres getauscht)
Nabe: Shimano XT (leider nicht schwarz, aber was will man machen beim Preis von 6,13 )
Speichen: DT Swiss Champion
Felgenband: Schwalbe Super HP
Schlauch: Schwalbe SV19
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
und ein Satteltäschchen fürs Rennrad (damit es sich nicht vernachlässigt fühlt)





Aber genug geschrieben, ich werd jetzt mal das Laufrad zusammenbauen und dann werd ich ja sehen ob alles passt.


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2010)

Ich bin ja auch nicht die Erste, die auf so ne Idee kommt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422375


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2010)

Es passt , es passt ...

Grad so hat das Laufrad im Zentrierständer noch auf den Tisch, bzw. unter die Dachschräge gepasst:





Jetzt läuft es blitzsauber :





Die beiden Vorderräder im direkten Vergleich:





Und am Rad:





Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bremsen wieder montieren und einstellen und die Bowdenzüge ändern, dann kann es losgehen .


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

Man muss schon genau hinsehen, um den Unterschied zwischen VR und HR wirklich zu sehen... Ich hoffe, alles funktioniert und das ganze System passt zusammen.


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (1. April 2010)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (1. April 2010)

> Man muss schon genau hinsehen, um den Unterschied zwischen VR und HR wirklich zu sehen


Finde ich gar nicht, es schreit einen geradezu an....
Ich finde es gar nicht mal so hübsch....aber das ist zum Glück ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2010)

Woooooooooow, das ist der absolute Wahnsinn . Klar, es ist nicht mehr so komfortabel, aber dafür irre präzise!!! So viel Spaß hatte ich mit dem MTB noch nie. Ich bin plötzlich all die Passagen gefahren, die ich bislang nur geschoben hab und die ich eigentlich auch nie fahren wollte .
Vor lauter Freude bin ich dann mit dem VR auch noch (unabsichtlich) in ein ziemlich fieses Loch gefahren. Mit der Federgabel hätte ich da wahrscheinlich einen ziemlichen Abgang gemacht (hab ich schon mal), aber das Rad hat nur kurz gestockt und ist einfach drübergerollt .
Über Wurzelpassagen ist es quasi "geschwebt" und ehemals steile, tiefe "Abhänge" kamen mir plötzlich total klein vor; ich bin sie quasi gefahren ohne es wirklich zu merken .

Fazit: Das erste Mal fühl ich mich wirklich wohl auf dem Rad und ich werd bestimmt nicht mehr tauschen .

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der ersten Ausfahrt:


----------



## lucie (2. April 2010)

Schön, daß alles paßt, ist ja manchmal Millimetersache.
Ich persönlich könnte mich rein optisch nicht daran gewöhnen, aber wenn es praktisch für Dich Vorteile bringt, ist der Umbau natürlich eine super Sache, zumal eine Starrgabel am MTB unglaublich viel Spaß bringt. Viele schöne Trails mit und auf Deinem 69er und Frohe Ostern!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

hab selten sowas hässliches geseh´n .-


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hab selten sowas hässliches geseh´n .-



Und ich habe viele Bikes (im Originalzustand!) gesehen, die wesentlich hässlicher waren. Über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal (nicht) streiten...


----------



## katinka22 (3. April 2010)

> hab selten sowas hässliches geseh´n .-



Das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache . Ich persönlich finde die Optik für ein Cube relativ "unaufgeregt", soweit das bei den Rahmen überhaupt möglich ist. Kann halt mit den bunten Schulterstollen/Hörnchen/... die so ein Bike normalerweise "zieren" nicht besonders viel anfangen , aber auch das muss ja bekanntlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden . 
Klar hätte ich auch ne 26'' Gabel mit entsprechender Einbauhöhe als Federgabelersatz nehmen können. Dann hätte ich aber auf die Vorteile des 29'' Vorderrades verzichten müssen und hätte auch nie einen "Lenker-Reifen-Abstand" von 18cm realisieren können. 



> Ich persönlich könnte mich rein optisch nicht daran gewöhnen, aber wenn es praktisch für Dich Vorteile bringt, ist der Umbau natürlich eine super Sache, zumal eine Starrgabel am MTB unglaublich viel Spaß bringt





> Fazit: Genial! Ein echter Mehrwert in Sachen Fahrtechnik. Gut, es geht deutlich langsamer voran, weil ungefedert nun mal die Traktion leidet



Das mit dem Spaß und der Fahrtechnik kann ich nur bestätigen. Ohne jetzt eine Diskussion über den Sinn und Zweck gefederter Räder auslösen zu wollen, denke ich trotzdem, dass für viele Einsatzbereiche eine Starrgabel völlig ausreichend ist. Alleine schon das geringere Gewicht am VR macht das Bike sehr viel agiler. Außerdem finde ich es sehr angenehm, wenn einem nicht ständig die Gabel ein- oder ausfedert, nur weil man mal wieder durch ne Kurve über nen Stein oder ne Wurzel oder im Wiegetritt gefahren ist, das bringt mir ne Menge mehr an Sicherheit und entsprechend auch an Geschwindigkeit. Klar kann man die Gabel auch blocken oder entsprechend härter abstimmen, aber arbeiten tut die halt trotzdem (ist ja auch ihre Aufgabe). Ok, die Federgabel verzeiht ne Menge Fahrfehler, aber will ich das denn überhaupt immer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. April 2010)

Irrsinnig hässlich 

... aber hey, dir passt es anscheinend super, und es ist nicht alltäglich... deswegen finde ich es cool 
Schließlich fährst du ja damit und schaust es nicht nur an 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MelleD (3. April 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch überhaupt nicht.
Hab erst gedacht "April-Scherz"?

Hauptsache, du hast deinen Spaß und fühlst dich wohl auf deinem Bike.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2010)

Ich möcht´s auch nicht haben! Aber hier sind ja viele Cube-Freunde unterwegs und jede(r ) soll das fahren, was für sie (ihn) passt. Man muss nicht alles verstehen ;-)  Aber dir Kati viel Spaß mit dem Radl! Auf flachen Forstwegen fährst sicher hier der einen oder anderen damit um die Ohren (zumindest mir sicherlich!)


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

...klar , lässt sich über geschmack  nicht streiten , aber wenn man so einen fred eröffnet , muss man halt damit rechnen , dass es nicht jeder toll und prickelnd findet !! in diesem sinne - du musst  ja damit rumfahren ...; greez , k.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2010)

Das ideale Bike gibt es wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht. Warum dann nicht mal experimentieren, bis man sich für seine jeweiligen Bedürfnisse dem Ideal wenigstens etwas annähert. Oder fährt hier irgendeiner noch sein allererstes Fahrrad, das er mal zum X. Geburtstag bekommen hat? 
Ich kann und will die Bikes, die ich in den letzten 15 Jahren gekauft, auf- und wieder umgebaut, dann wieder verkauft habe, garnicht mehr zählen. Bei jedem hatte ich gedacht: das ist jetzt aber wirklich das absolut perfekte Bike!  
Seht's einfach als Evolutionsstufe an, mal sehen, was aus dem 69er Cube noch so wird! Vielleicht ein 96er - mit hoffentlich weichem Abgang!?


----------



## katinka22 (4. April 2010)

Ich hoffe mal ich bin jetzt keinem zu doll auf dem Schlips getreten, das hatte ich nämlich nicht vor. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass die Optik reichlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht jedermanns/fraus Sache ist. Von daher hab ich auch kein Problem damit, wenns nicht jedem gefällt und das dürft/sollt ihr natürlich auch sagen, tut euch bloß keinen Zwang an . 
Ich hab für mich halt endlich meinen Frieden mit dem eher ungeliebten Rahmen  (war unter der Maßgabe Cantisockel, 16'' und nicht mehr als 300 der Rahmen, dessen Geometrie mir am meisten zugesagt hat, schwarz war leider nicht mehr verfügbar) geschlossen. Hätte ich die freie Wahl gehabt, hätte ich mir damals ein Rocky zugelegt. 
Endgültig ist diese Lösung aber natürlich nicht. Momentan träume ich von einem 29er von Niner und falls ich mich doch noch mal mit Federgabeln anfreunden kann, dann auch gerne das Scott Scale in 29''. Na ja, kommt Zeit, kommt Geld; hoffe ich zumindest. 

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Osterfest. 
Hier kommt grad die Sonne raus und ich werd jetzt erst mal ne Runde fahren .

Viele Grüße
Katinka





P.S.: Bei Gelegenheit wer ich mal versuchen ein Paar Bilder/Videos in Action zu posten.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. April 2010)

...war auch net bös´gemeint - jedem das seine !!! wenn du das alles im 29er forum gepostet hättest , wären alle begeistert gerwesen ..


----------



## lucie (4. April 2010)

katinka22 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ich bin jetzt keinem zu doll auf dem Schlips getreten, das hatte ich nämlich nicht vor. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass die Optik reichlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht jedermanns/fraus Sache ist.



Du hast, denke ich, niemanden auf den Schlips getreten (oder trägt hier in diesem Forum jemand so etwas? ). Ich finde es super, wenn jemand mal etwas Anderes ausprobiert, um eben für sich das Beste aus seinem Bike herauszuholen, auch wenn es mir in Deinem Fall eben nicht so gefällt. 
Es ist im Prinzip aber auch völlig egal, daß das Bike optisch nicht so der Renner ist -Funktion geht eben vor! Wenn dann mal irgendwann "das Geld Kommt", kannst Du ja immer noch etwas an der Optik herumwerkeln oder ein neues Bike aufbauen.  
Die Niner-Bikes finde ich im Übrigen auch sehr interessant.
Wie gesagt, hab viel Spaß bei Deinen Ausfahrten und ebenfalls Frohe Ostern!


----------



## katinka22 (4. April 2010)

Eben auf gutenberg.spiegel.de wiederentdeckt:

Der Osterspaziergang

Faust:
Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche,
Durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick,
Im Tale grünet Hoffnungs-Glück;
Der alte Winter, in seiner Schwäche,
Zog sich in rauhe Berge zurück.
Von dorther sendet er, fliehend, nur
Ohnmächtige Schauer körnigen Eises
In Streifen über die grünende Flur;
Aber die Sonne duldet kein Weißes,
Überall regt sich Bildung und Streben,
Alles will sie mit Farben beleben;
Doch an Blumen fehlts im Revier,
Sie nimmt geputzte Menschen dafür.
Kehre dich um, von diesen Höhen
Nach der Stadt zurückzusehen.
Aus dem hohlen finstren Tor
Dringt ein buntes Gewimmel hervor.
Jeder sonnt sich heute so gern. 
Sie feiern die Auferstehung des Herrn,
Denn sie sind selber auferstanden,
Aus niedriger Häuser dumpfen Gemächern,
Aus Handwerks- und Gewerbesbanden,
Aus dem Druck von Giebeln und Dächern,
Aus der Straßen quetschender Enge,
Aus der Kirchen ehrwürdiger Nacht
Sind sie alle ans Licht gebracht.
Sieh nur, sieh! wie behend sich die Menge
Durch die Gärten und Felder zerschlägt,
Wie der Fluß, in Breit' und Länge,
So manchen lustigen Nachen bewegt,
Und bis zum Sinken überladen,
Entfernt sich dieser letzte Kahn.
Selbst von des Berges fernen Pfaden
Blinken uns farbige Kleider an.
Ich höre schon des Dorfs Getümmel,
Hier ist des Volkes wahrer Himmel,
Zufrieden jauchzet groß und klein:
Hier bin ich Mensch, hier darf ich's sein.

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
Faust, Der Tragödie erster Teil


----------

